# peel and cube squash ahead of time?



## legend_018 (Apr 27, 2007)

ok I cook some pretty good dinners and experiment a bit. My friends think I'm a wonderful cook and love when I have luncheons. Than I have the silliest questions. I'm going to be baking some squash amongst some other stuff in the oven later. Can I peel and cube the squash early? If so, how and where would I store it? I always get confused about stuff like that for some reason. I guess I always think of an apple. If you cut into an apple and let it sit, well you know what happens. It takes time to peel and cube squash even if it is a little one.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 27, 2007)

Peel and cube the squash ahead of time and store it in a plastic bag or covered container until ready.


----------



## cookmex (Apr 27, 2007)

I assume you are talking about a hard squash (winter squash).  If so, I would put it in a little water and store it in a ziplock bag in the fridge until ready to use it.  This way it won't dry out.

Linda


----------

